# tank smell??



## KidFrost21 (May 31, 2007)

every time i open the top of my p tank it smells. it is a weird odor and it is quite poungent. any insight?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Did you do any water change, how often?

Did you leave any left over food?

What do you got for set up etc....give us some more infor.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

put some carbon in your filter.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

my guess is its from "new tank syndrome" Did you cycle your tank properly? How long has it been set up?


----------



## KidFrost21 (May 31, 2007)

SUS said:


> every time i open the top of my p tank it smells. it is a weird odor and it is quite poungent. any insight?


they eat everything i put in there which is live feeders from a reputable Lps ,krill, and brine shrimp. 
i only had to net out the brine shrimp once.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just do big water changes...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Once you got the python do about 50% of water change and vacuum your gravel. That's where all the dirt , poop, etc...are in. Do that every 3 days until you don't smell anything, then do water change and gravel vacuum once a week.

Remember not to leave any left over food in your tank over night. It will make your tank smell, in worst case it will mess up your water parameter and such.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

have you checked your water parameters?


----------



## KidFrost21 (May 31, 2007)

SUS said:


> have you checked your water parameters?


yea they are good.. i got the python and did atleast a 60% change
and the smell went away and as soon as i filled it back up my p's went 
crazy they were swimming around way more than before


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

KidFrost21 said:


> have you checked your water parameters?


yea they are good.. i got the python and did atleast a 60% change
and the smell went away and as soon as i filled it back up my p's went 
crazy they were swimming around way more than before
[/quote]
Very nice....that's what big water changes do.. they love that fresh clean water.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

ya like they said water changes and use the sypon every time, u do a water change.. i was taught that clean water is suposed to smell like potting soil.


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Your tank should smell earthy if everything is ok.


----------

